
Tails 2.9.1 is out - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_2.9.1/index.en.html
======
michaelrlitt
The governments of more and more countries are forcing people to start using
Tails. If you have a problem with censorship in your country (because for
example you're living in United Kingdom), check out this operating system!

